# Solved: Is this Acer computer a good buy?



## Stoner

There is a sale going on at Circuit City on this Acer computer:

http://www.circuitcity.com/rpsm/oid/162431/bundleId/4647/rpem/ccd/bundleDetail.do

$469.98.....notice, there is no rebate to apply for, that's an out the door price + tax.

The advertised specs look good, the spec sheet however, contains atleast one error for the harddrive size.
http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Spec...1/rpem/ccd/productDetailSpecification.do#tabs

Does anyone have any comments on Acer quality?

edit: I could find no reviews on this model.


----------



## treespirit

That looks like the same one my husband just bought a few weeks ago, might still be too early to tell but he likes it and it works great so far.


----------



## linskyjack

Thats a loaded computer at that price. I guess you could throw a decent video card in there and have a pretty nice machine. Acer makes some nice laptops but, as you said, it hard to find anything about them when it comes to desktops.


----------



## treespirit

Another good thing about it, is the dvd maker software. It's easy to make your own dvds with it.


----------



## Fidelista

Looks like a good deal.
The monitor listed with it is a little weak though, not what most would consider..
Without monitor ---it is approx $50 cheaper than a comparable Dell , and with DVD burning , if thats important.
I spent a good deal of a day reading up on processors and came to conclusion that the AMD dual core --3800 is way to go , on a low priced system. Lots of power --low cost.
I would not settle for less.
Dell E521 can be had for $499 without monitor -- or $669 with 19" flat screen--pretty fair deal. At $499 you must have speakers ect.
I really have no experience with Acer PC's so wouldnt venture guess on their design and components. Always had Dells ect for one Compaq and one homebuilt. 
Oh, and then there is shipping {unless Dell runs a deal} . Makes the Acer even less expensive. You might say, approx---- $100 give or take. >f


----------



## Stoner

I went over to Circuit City to have a look see.
It's a small case.
Looks rather crowded inside.
The price is nice, but when I asked about warranty, the standard was 12months, parts and labor. It would have to be shipped out to a location the salesman was unaware of.
But he did know the amount for the shipping fees that weren't covered. ~$160 round trip.
Rather extreme I would think.

I passed on the deal.


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm late to the party, but saw your request to close, are you sure you don't just want to mark it solved instead? 

BTW, I'd steer clear of an Acer


----------



## Stoner

I was just removing it as what I now consider 'clutter'
But, if you think the thread has value, by all means leave it open.


But 'solved' it is


----------



## ~Candy~

Well, it's clutter marked solved, and it's clutter closed  (it doesn't go away)......No big difference


----------



## Davec

AcaCandy said:


> BTW, I'd steer clear of an Acer


Well, I'll be a Blue Nosed Baboon in Green Underwear! I agree with Spanky!


----------



## Stoner

A friend talked me into looking further into the reviews of Acer.
The price was just too low to ignore 
Newegg also sells Acer computers and the reviews in general were quite good.

I bought it 

I like it so far.
Noticably quieter than the Dells I've been using and almost as quiet as my passively cooled Gateway P3 500.
I don't have it online yet, but will soon.

There is a software concern that I will post in the security forum.
Norton AV is preinstalled with a 90 day trial and the 'instal' screen recomends that the Windows Firewall be turned off and that Norton AV will protect the computer.
I find this hard to believe. Norton AV is not a firewall.


----------



## Deke40

Stoner said:


> Does anyone have any comments on Acer quality?


I am using an old Acer TravelMate 506DX laptop that my son-in-law got from his company and I have no idea how old it is. One of the hinges is busted and I actually have the lid propped up with a can of beans and all it does is keep running (with W98SE) like a clock.

I keep saying I am going to get a new Acer or Dell when this one quits but at 66 years old I am wondering if that is going to happen in my lifetime.:up:


----------



## ~Candy~

Stoner said:


> A friend talked me into looking further into the reviews of Acer.
> The price was just too low to ignore
> Newegg also sells Acer computers and the reviews in general were quite good.
> 
> I bought it
> 
> I like it so far.
> Noticably quieter than the Dells I've been using and almost as quiet as my passively cooled Gateway P3 500.
> I don't have it online yet, but will soon.
> 
> There is a software concern that I will post in the security forum.
> Norton AV is preinstalled with a 90 day trial and the 'instal' screen recomends that the Windows Firewall be turned off and that Norton AV will protect the computer.
> I find this hard to believe. Norton AV is not a firewall.


Norton came preinstalled on my laptop, and my Windows firewall is on  I'd leave it on


----------

